
Progressively Less Progressive - bobajeff
https://trib.tv/2016/06/05/progressively-less-progressive/
======
marcosdumay
UX people, of everybody, could stop messing with the scrolling behavior.

I'm usually not bothered by it. But an article about UX should not disrupt the
main form of interaction readers will have with it. I couldn't scroll at all
until I disable JavaScript.

And this time it's for not gain at all. There's no fancy slide deck, no
overlays blocking the view, nothing.

~~~
dingo_bat
I don't see any interference with the scrolling.

------
mstoller1
Agree with the authors points except regarding use of the amp elements. If the
author wanted the benefits of the amp-img element and to include outside
scripts they can. Google will not index the page as a valid amp page but the
elements will still function the same.

------
ivan_ah
Does anyone have specifics (code) for this just-in-time loading of images in
AMP?

I see something related to this here
[https://www.ampproject.org/docs/get_started/technical_overvi...](https://www.ampproject.org/docs/get_started/technical_overview.html#prioritize-
resource-loading) but do not know enough about AMP. Is an AMP an app? A js
thin? An android specific js thing or what? A mobile chrome only extension?

Whatever it is, I'd be curious to see the image loading code if it is open
source somewhere.

~~~
ivan_ah
Okay I found it, though it is quite complicated logic:
[https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/blob/34b74935bdb0da9f3...](https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/blob/34b74935bdb0da9f39a01c018235f07ceacf4e27/src/base-
element.js#L17) also
[https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/blob/34b74935bdb0da9f3...](https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/blob/34b74935bdb0da9f39a01c018235f07ceacf4e27/src/service/resources-
impl.js#L1288)

------
SimeVidas
The “What can Google do?” is all valid criticism.

------
corybrown
So is this laziness on developers' part? Or management explicitly mandating?

